# Spiegal dun an art.



## Spiegal (Dec 4, 2013)

So here is some of my stuff, They tend to come with a bot of a description. Hope you enjoy it!







"When they locked you up into that Tactical Armour you felt invincible. Leaping out of planes, throwing yourself out of buildings, running through gunfire… We may not have been as big as the Clankers but we felt just as tough. We went where they couldn’t and mopped up the leftovers in their colossal footsteps. We were the unsung heroes, we weren’t the towering Iron might that defined a nation, we were the invisible Soldiers dashing between rubble and ruins, always in the shadow of death." - Captain Craig Enfield (2089)


----------



## Spiegal (Dec 5, 2013)

"The Egret was one hell of a machine, the Pilots learnt from day 1 that flying this was something new, something different. AI co-piloting wasn’t widely accepted at first, since the 20th century pilots had the old adage that you were flying your own tomb, a sealed coffin with your own air, your own brain and your own two hands. You fly alone, you die alone. Not anymore." - Flt. ldr. Niles Ilfrey (2078)


----------



## Spiegal (Dec 13, 2013)

"With war looming insidiously on the horizon, 2089 was a fantastic year for A-T and I-OMEGA. Early in the previous year they entered into a partnership and created an all new Powered Armour Assault Frame for the upcoming _'Technology for the Future of Defense'_ Showcase. The humanoid battle system was rebuilt from the ground up, with reworked armour, load bearing abilities, computer systems and armaments designed to be reverse compatible, but also to futureproof the design for years to come. While other companies were busying themselves with inter-company rivalries the unlikely alliance allowed A-T and I-OMEGA to secure several lucrative contracts to the main players of the Military- Industrial complex on the very first day of the Expo, with many more to follow in the coming days. The incredibly high quality standardised internal components would forever be imitated but never once duplicated.”

- Edward Foster, Military historian (2108)


----------



## Spiegal (Dec 14, 2013)

Street Battle on Otana VI - Kisanoga Loyalist UGAM fires on Rebel position.


After news of the attack on the supply fleet spread, there was widespread opposition to Kisanoga’s heavy handed tactics. While the majority of the populace and military forces sided with Kisanoga and his propaganda, a small portion of the armed forces and civilian numbers on the more remote planets in the system took up arms and began to fight back against his regime while waiting for reinforcements from Earth. 

Knowing that it would be some months before the Earth forces arrived in any great numbers they hoarded what weapons and equipment they could and settled on the outer planets and moons of the system, entrenching themselves in makeshift fortresses and city strongholds. Kisanoga ordered several attacks on the Rebel strongholds using what forces he could spare from his main defence force, however they were soon destroyed by the rebel forces who had the advantage of mobility and superior numbers. Having fended off a barrage of attacks they salvaged what they could from the battlefield until their forces stood at a respectable size. Kisanoga renewed his efforts to excise the threat from Otana space with a long lasting campaign of attrition where he blockaded their worlds from receiving supplies and jammed all communication from transmitting or being received. 

Kisanoga began to send in small task forces of Unmanned Ground Attack Machines, cheap, disposable Robots that would fight until they were crippled or ran out of ammunition before exploding several kilos of Cyclometryline explosives in their armoured casing to maximise casualties and prevent any parts from being salvaged.

After holding out for 8 months of constant attack, day and night, the Rebel forces desperately needed intervention by Earth forces or Kisanoga would soon break through their dwindling defenses.

21st September 2104 (EST)


----------



## Ursa major (Dec 14, 2013)

I can't see the last image (the one in post#4).


----------



## alchemist (Dec 14, 2013)

Me either. I like what I've seen and the explanatory notes would be perfect for appendices or an author's website.


----------



## Glisterspeck (Dec 15, 2013)

That mech looks like a machine best left unbothered. Sweet!


----------



## Spiegal (Dec 15, 2013)

Spiegal said:


> Street Battle on Otana VI - Kisanoga Loyalist UGAM fires on Rebel position.
> 
> 
> After news of the attack on the supply fleet spread, there was widespread opposition to Kisanoga’s heavy handed tactics. While the majority of the populace and military forces sided with Kisanoga and his propaganda, a small portion of the armed forces and civilian numbers on the more remote planets in the system took up arms and began to fight back against his regime while waiting for reinforcements from Earth.
> ...



There we go, that should work now! Thanks so much guys, I am using this for world building and I'm always up for doing artwork or writing fluff for anyone who needs it  more pictures to follow!


----------



## Glisterspeck (Dec 16, 2013)

Did you say you're doing everything on the ipad vs of Photoshop?!? 

Do you use a stylus? If so, which? I've not found one that it like.


----------



## Spiegal (Dec 16, 2013)

Glisterspeck I use photoshop cs5 to draw on and I used a few different tablets for these images. I've used a Wacom bamboo fun in a5 size, the active area was about half that size. I used that until my dog ate it and moved onto an a4 size intuos 3. It was pretty good but really old and eventually it stopped working. 

I'm currently using a large Wacom bamboo touch from the newest generation which is really nice. The tablet doubles as a touch pad which is a nice little feature, the only problem is the entire side of the tablet is buttons, so when you lean your hand on it you end up mashing a load of keys and doing god knows what. It's pretty easy to disable them or switch the orientation of the tablet to stop it though.

I really like this new bamboo series plus it's pretty affordable, I picked up the large one for about £140 on amazon.

I think Wacom also do stylus' for tablets, I assume they would be pretty good as Wacom know their stuff when it comes to tablets! 

Hope that helps


----------



## Glisterspeck (Dec 16, 2013)

Ah. I have one of the older 12wx Cintiqs, which I love. I thought you had said somewhere earlier that you were doing them on your ipad! My bad. Unfortunately, capacitive touch doesn't allow for Wacom style precision with a stylus. It's a design decision Apple made : Jobs thought a stylus meant failure. I don't know that I'd agree as I'd like to have both.


----------



## Spiegal (Dec 16, 2013)

Holy moly! What I wouldn't do for a Cintiq... 

I might have said I'm posting from an iPad, I don't like using it but I'm usually posting from it while slacking off at work haha

That's a terrible design choice from Apple. Yet another example of their less is more philosophy which everyone seems to love for some unknown reason. 

Are you much of an artist then?


----------



## Glisterspeck (Dec 17, 2013)

That's my background, film, photography and fine art. Professionally, I'm a product manager , having come up through the web/flash development and user experience ranks.


----------



## Spiegal (Dec 18, 2013)

Wow that sounds great! I'm rather jealous  do you have any of your work around here or anything? 
My dream would be to come up with this kind of stuff for companies/studios who want someone to flesh anything out for them. A little unrealistic of course, but it never hurts to dream!


----------



## Spiegal (Dec 18, 2013)

The opening shots of the Otana conflict - Supply fleet raid
The Conflict in Otana Space was one of the bloodiest battles fought in the outer colonies. Otana was for the most part a relatively successful system, run by a proxy government who answered to the government of colonies back on Earth. One of the Governers named Katsu Kisanoga had become increasingly intolerant of the approach taken by the Earth government in regards to Otana. The system was stable and had a modest amount of resources with which they could sustain themselves which meant that supplies bound for the system had been rerouted to colonies who were finding situations more difficult. Enraged that the government would give away supplies promised to his system, he attempted to capture and divert a fleet of supply freighters to the Otana system with the use of lethal force. The Naval fleet under Kisanoga’s command was victorious, with 6 of the supply freighters destroyed in battle, the 12 remaining vessels were boarded and redirected back to Otana where the supplies were immediately impounded in military installations. The freighter crews were sent to work in the refineries, mines and factories while Kisanoga began to bolster his military force for the inevitable backlash from the Earth Government. 
12th December 2103 (SET)


----------



## Darkchild130 (Dec 27, 2013)

Nice work mate.


----------



## Spiegal (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks Darkchild, here have another! 

Mir’Aj
"We, the Sons of Men among the stars, fought our own kin with tooth and claw for control of the sand dune only to rise the next morning and find it gone. The ever shifting wind carrying our bloody victory away as if it never existed at all." Anonymous Soldier - 2105 campaign for Mir’Aj


----------



## Spiegal (Dec 16, 2014)

*Lead the Charge!
*
This was one of 2 pieces I did for a Star Wars exhibition in London over the summer. 

I wanted to make a WWII style recruitment poster but made it slightly too photorealistic to work. I originally had the Imperial Navy insignia with a banner of text across the top right corner.


----------



## Foxbat (Dec 16, 2014)

Nice work. I think my personal favourite is the Otana conflict picture


----------



## ShotokanXL (Dec 20, 2014)

Spiegal said:


> *Lead the Charge!
> *
> This was one of 2 pieces I did for a Star Wars exhibition in London over the summer.
> 
> I wanted to make a WWII style recruitment poster but made it slightly too photorealistic to work. I originally had the Imperial Navy insignia with a banner of text across the top right corner.


That
Is
COOL!!


----------

